# EOS 5D Mark II - End Of Service Life



## Maximilian (Dec 22, 2019)

For all those still using an EOS 5D Mark II camera the following information:

I received an e-mail from Canon Germany that the official time for the service lifespan of this model will end this year. (after 7 years)
Servicing and spare parts will no longer be available for it at Canon Service Centers (at least in Germany). 
If you need servicing or spare parts, you will have to contact your service partner first. 

Enjoy your gear.
I hope that mine will last many years longer without servicing


----------

